
Ask HN: Are you dropping your rate during Covid? - hstreet
I&#x27;m negotiating a new contract, and they asked if I could reduce my rate &quot;during the challenging times of COVID-19&quot;.<p>They&#x27;re a large global company, with a rising stock price. I know they&#x27;re fine. If anything I&#x27;m tempted to raise it due to &quot;trickle down economics&quot; being important now more than ever, from $4 trillion of stimulus packages sent to corporations in the US.<p>Should I drop my rate? Are you dropping yours?
======
mytailorisrich
Your rate is determined by what you do and how much work you get.

People will always try it on with sob stories. Coming from a large, global
company to one contractor it sounds pathetic, really.

If _you_ do not need to lower your rate to get work, don't.

------
Alex3917
> Should I drop my rate?

The only thing people have to do right now is spend all day on the web, so if
anything the hourly rate for web developers right now should be higher. Look
at Amazon, its growing like crazy. And not just their retail business, but AWS
also.

